# New ride!



## JamesAggie (Jun 28, 2012)

Alright gents, pulled the trigger and traded in my 2013 f350 platinum srw for a 2018 King Ranch f350 drw. Was only wanting a lariat, but got a King Ranch for about 3k more. Easy choice. LOVE THIS TRUCK! I ended up going with 4.10 rear end. Now time to accessorize. Weathertech mats were in before I left the dealer. Line x bedliner with UV protectant is done. Looking at ranch hand bumpers. So....color match the 2 tone or go black? Furthermore, anyone know which ranch hand bumpers will work with all these sensors and camera? Website was not very clear.






























Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## JamesAggie (Jun 28, 2012)

And to add, does anyone know a place that sells and installs ranch hand? Apparently Hendry's no longer does installs. 

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## O&G-HAND (Nov 27, 2017)

I have used Tough Country in El Campo. I have had really good luck with these bumpers.

http://toughcountry.com/

Speaking of accessories, have a look at a few of the ones I added. Onboard air is one of the BEST things I have added. I cannot tell you how many times I have used it. I helped an older couple one day to plug and air up a tire to get them to Discount instead of changing the tire. Ever get to Boat Storage an have a low tire on the trailer and have to pull it low to the service station? Not with onboard air... Not to mention the Air Horn for those damb drivers in Houston!!!

:texasflag


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

JamesAggie said:


> And to add, does anyone know a place that sells and installs ranch hand? Apparently Hendry's no longer does installs.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


I think whoever Rusty 2009 works for does, and he is,a sponsor on here. Just drove by where they make them, lol.


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

For the color, my vote is for the accent color on the 2 tone bottom. The upper main color looks more raisin color in those side shots where the sun is hitting it. Good looking truck for sure.


----------



## Hayniedude24 (Jun 15, 2016)

JamesAggie said:


> And to add, does anyone know a place that sells and installs ranch hand? Apparently Hendry's no longer does installs.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


Nice ride bud.

I don't know the "style" they call it but they put these RH's painted to match accent on a 17' 350 I got a few months ago. There's a little cowboy cut out thing on the front that was kind of weird/different I didn't know about til I picked it up but it's not real noticeable unless you look for it.


----------



## Hayniedude24 (Jun 15, 2016)




----------



## JamesAggie (Jun 28, 2012)

I agree in going with the 2 tone painted bumper, think it will look better. On board air is something I would like for the future. Definitely a nice feature. 

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## coup de grace (Aug 7, 2010)

Yes sir, awesome pickup.


----------



## JamesAggie (Jun 28, 2012)

Color matched ranch hand bumpers are on order. What else can I spend money on....?

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

Rusty2009 does all of my ranch hands and rigging.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

This is the old Ranch Hand store in Houston.. they have diversified in product some but they do good work.

https://www.truckfitters.com


----------



## JamesAggie (Jun 28, 2012)

Let's talk mud flaps. Is one really any better than another? I'm going to pop the rivets of the dealership plate on my flaps, unless there is a brand that is actually better at protecting whatever is being towed. 

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

If you will make long pulls with that 5th wheel, an in bed fuel tank could come in handy.


----------



## JamesAggie (Jun 28, 2012)

Already got one â˜º. Pic from my old truck.

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## JamesAggie (Jun 28, 2012)

Truck is dirty as hell, covered in dirt and pollen, but you get the idea. Had bumpers installed today. Looks pretty good.























Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

Nice!! I like Ranch Hand but wanted to try something different so i went with Fab Four on my â€˜17.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mike (Jun 6, 2011)

JamesAggie said:


> Color matched ranch hand bumpers are on order. What else can I spend money on....?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


If you're just looking to blow money I've got a trans in a racecar that really need some love lol.


----------

